# Calgary Feb 9 -- Cardboard Heroes at Wolfman's



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

The band I play in is playing at Wolfman's in Marda Loop in Calgary on Friday, February 9. 

Our set list looks something like this:

Set List

I have a new setup for the night. I think I am retiring my '02 R8, and will be playing a new PRS Singlecut Satin through a Custom Shop Bad Cat Hot Cat 15/30R. Hard to part with the Les Paul, but this new Singlecut sounds amazing and it's only 7.1 lbs.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

great looking set list.

That was one pretty R8. Did you trade in/sell it, or just retire it to the other room for now?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, Thanks.

I still have my R8, it will go down in the pine box with me when it's time for the dirt nap 

It's a pretty magic guitar, 8.5 lbs, HUGE tone, vey cool top. just has some problems tuning wise and doesn't intonnate real well. I have been gigging with it for 5 years and it's starting to get a little beat up.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

and '02 was the last year of the flametop R8, wasn't it? Glad you kept it.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure was. 

This one has a top better than many of the newer R9s I have seen. There is a '06 VOS R9 at L&M in Calgary that has an amazing top.I'm just a few dollars short of $5500 right now !!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be there yelling for Free Bird. :rockon2: 

:tongue:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope you're not suggesting you would trade the R8 in on the R9.

Those R8 flametops seem to work pretty good for Warren Haynes.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

If you haven't met Jim Mozzell @ Mozzell Guitar Repair, ( same building as Axe Music), take your Les Paul to him, amazing set ups as well as checking for proper nut location and cutting. 
Gibson can be pretty haphazard with their nut location which makes it impossible to tune and intonate. Jim can go a very long way in fixing this.
I highly recommend letting him have a look.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

voxworld said:


> If you haven't met Jim Mozzell @ Mozzell Guitar Repair, ( same building as Axe Music), take your Les Paul to him, amazing set ups as well as checking for proper nut location and cutting.
> Gibson can be pretty haphazard with their nut location which makes it impossible to tune and intonate. Jim can go a very long way in fixing this.
> I highly recommend letting him have a look.


Jimbo would love to have your guitar back in.

Get a bone nut installed. Bone is harder and less induced to grab. You can get him to Buzz Feiten it as well. Flip that G saddle around as well if you haven't. There are all kind of options.

We can't have you going to the dark side with that singlecut.  :tongue:


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I'll be there yelling for Free Bird. :rockon2:
> 
> :tongue:


"Play it pretty for Atlanta......"

Also working on "Reign in Blood" for all of the "SLAYER!!!!!"'s


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

What time do you start tomorrow night? 930 or so?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Probably about 9


----------

